# Never-Miss Final Coat Discontinued??



## MuddyPete (Aug 12, 2013)

I tried to order final coat from local drywall supplier in Canada here and they called me back and said that they were told that it was discontinued. I know I can mail order grey final-coat from CSR building supplies but I see they no longer have the white so it's got me wondering if it's just a supply issue in Canada or did they stop making it. I tried to email them at *[email protected]* and it came back undeliverable. Anyone have any info on this, I just started using this product this year and love it compared to the likes of pro-coat and such.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Put a small drop of blue chalk in your touchup mud.


----------



## Pinkalink (Mar 19, 2017)

I agree with this, use either yellow or blue chalk for your touch up mud.


----------



## David Schwaiger (6 mo ago)

Wall Tools still carries coloring gel. Here is link to the yellow: Never-Miss Coloring Gel - Yellow 16oz Bottle (NEVE-GY500) I like it and use it in my Plus3 so that it looks like the pigmented Plus3.


----------



## MelsNeverMiss (1 mo ago)

MuddyPete said:


> I tried to order final coat from local drywall supplier in Canada here and they called me back and said that they were told that it was discontinued. I know I can mail order grey final-coat from CSR building supplies but I see they no longer have the white so it's got me wondering if it's just a supply issue in Canada or did they stop making it. I tried to email them at *[email protected]* and it came back undeliverable. Anyone have any info on this, I just started using this product this year and love it compared to the likes of pro-coat and such.


 Never Miss is still selling product I went through a Hostile take over please contact me directly 5022912132


----------

